

Static Types in JavaScript with Facebook's “Flow” - brbcoding
https://code.facebook.com/atscale

======
brbcoding
It's also mentioned a bit here -
[http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/09/16/react-v0.11....](http://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2014/09/16/react-v0.11.2.html)

